

The Tinkerings of Robert Noyce (1983) [pdf] - adventured
http://www.brightboys.org/PDF/Wolfe_Noyce.pdf

======
gdubs
If you enjoy this, check out the PBS documentary "Silicon Valley" [1], which
was based on this essay.

1:
[https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=kzit5-Ulx_4](https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=kzit5-Ulx_4)

